# Where's some places near griffin ga



## dconway (Aug 15, 2011)

I live in griffin ga and need some "hot spots" to go bowfishing.  Been to Jackson a couple of times and saw around 7 carp/gar.  Wondering if any nearby rivers or wide creeks offer any luck?


----------



## castandblast (Aug 16, 2011)

Iv never fished them, but there are a ton of reservoir lakes all around you. plus your not to far from several big lakes. Fish are everywhere man. Some times they will be on flats, next around islands, or up in creeks. last night we found them hugging rip rap around deep water. got to go look in spend time on the water. Its just like bass fishing in the since that they are fish and will swim around. Its up to you to figure out where they are day to day by piecing the clues together. 
And Iv only found one "hot spot" where Iv found fish every time, and I'm not telling a soul!

good luck to you man. if you need any more help pm me.


----------

